

Tumblr "Experimental Literary Piece" Leads To Threat Conviction - greenyoda
http://www.popehat.com/2013/08/21/tumblr-experimental-literary-piece-leads-to-threat-conviction/

======
eli
Fun projects are cool. Fetishising a credit card is kinda weird though.

